# Neue bios optionen



## Tripleh84 (22. März 2013)

Hi 

ich habe heute ein neues Bios Update draufgemacht und mir sind 2 neue Bios Optionen aufgefallen..

Hardware Prefetch
Cache Line Prefetcher

Google kann mir dazu leider nichts sagen.. Jemand ne idee was das ist.. Aktivieren oder Deaktivieren


----------



## bmwbleifuss (22. März 2013)

Hardware Prefetcher
Dient dem Zwischenspeichern von Daten im Cache - und damit der Leistung.

Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch
Fasst zwei 64-Byte Cache-Zeilen Daten zu einem 128-Byte Cache Sektor zusammen.
Beide Prefetch Optionen sind für das Übertakten unwichtig und sollten aktiviert bleiben.

Hier können Sie die Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch-Funktion aktivieren (es wird die aktuelle und nächste Zeile in den Cache geladen und somit der Lesevorgang beschleunigt) bzw. deaktivieren. Einstellmöglichkeiten: Enabeld, Disabled. Bei Instabilität des System können Sie hier mal Disabled versuchen.

evtl. hier mal nachschaun BIOS Kompendium


----------

